# Pronunciation of the letter S



## curlyboy20

Oi gente!

O meu nome é Junior, sou peruano e tenho lido este forum por quase um mês no meu lugar de emprego mas eles não me permitem escrever. Mas agora que tenho internete na casa, tentarei de escrever um poquinho. =)

Estou estudando português e tenho percebido que a pronúncia da letra S é diferente. Algumas pessoas a pronunciam como em PASSAR, mas às vezes escuto alguns brasileiros pronunciar como em CHA, especialmente em palavras como FESTA, TESTA, e às vezes, no final das palavras plurais.

Há alguma regra para a pronúncia de S ou é diferente dependendo da região?

Obrigado desde já!!!

Junior.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Existem sim algumas regrinhas quanto à pronúncia do s, mas acredito que quando você se refere ao som "cha" esteja se referindo ao "chiado" presente em alguns sotaques brasileiros, mais notadamente o do Rio de Janeiro.

Quanto à pronúncia do s, eu não sei se saberia explicar muito bem... Basicamente existem dois sons básicos que o s expressa: o do próprio "s" (sapato, por exemplo) e o do "z" (casa, por exemplo). As variações (ss, sc, sç, xc, ç, etc) possuem o som "padrão" do "s" (passado, exceção...).


----------



## curlyboy20

Exacto!!! Acho que em Portugal o S se pronuncia como em CHA, mas parece que o mesmo acontece en alguns lugares do Brasil. Eu gosto muito daquele chiado mas quero ficar com certeza se é aceptável pronunciar o S desse jeito.

Em que circumstâncias pode o chiado ser pronunciado? Só ao final das palavras plurais ou entre sílabas também? Quando não é apropiado chiar??


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Bem, como você bem observou, o "s" chiado, no Brasil, é pronunciado em certas regiões. Como trata-se de um sotaque acho que não há porque ser considerado inapropriado em alguma situação...

E ele pode ser pronunciado tanto no final da palavra (papéish, pastéish) quanto entre sílabas (feshta, teshta, como você mesmo citou)


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Oi pessoal ("peçoal")  só para dizer que em Portugal existem muitas variações da pronúncia do S, mas basicamente "chiamos" bastante o mesmo ("chiamos _bashtante o meshmo_") ao contrário dos _brasileirosh,_ que, pelo que ouço _nash novelash_, chiam _menosh_


----------



## Alandria

curlyboy20 said:


> Vezes escuto alguns brasileiros pronunciar como em CHA, especialmente em palavras como FESTA, TESTA, e às vezes, no final das palavras plurais.


 
Sim, os nordestinos fazem isso.
Não vou fazer referência aos cariocas, porque chiam em todos os casos.

No entanto, os *nordestinos*, especificamente, tendem a chiar só quando o S antecede o t ou o d, tal como você colocou.

Quando o S antecede o d - como em "DESDENHAR" - o som que eles usam é mais próximo do som de "vi*s*ion" do inglês. 

O mais comum no Brasil é não chiar nessas palavras, usamos o som do "s" normal mesmo. 



Atomina said:


> Oi pessoal ("peçoal")  só para dizer que em Portugal existem muitas variações da pronúncia do S, mas basicamente "chiamos" bastante o mesmo ("chiamos _bashtante o meshmo_") ao contrário dos _brasileirosh,_ que, pelo que ouço _nash novelash_, chiam _menosh_


 
Acho interessante o som do "s" (ápico-alveolar) no interior norte de Portugal. É mais próximo da pronúncia brasileira.


----------



## curlyboy20

Muito obrigado!!! Acho este forum demais! Outra coisa que tenho percebido é que a letra Z às vezes tem esse chiado quando está no final de uma palavra, como LUZ (às vezes escuto LOO-SH) ou FEZ (às vezes escuto FE-SH). É isso correto?

Falando do Z, algumas pessoas adicionam um som de "i" entre a vogal e o Z (Luz-->LOO-EES, Fez-->FE-EES) É isso correto também?

De volta ao chiado, pode-se chiar quando a primeira sílaba começa com ES, como em ESTAR, ESTRELA??


----------



## Alentugano

curlyboy20 said:


> Muito obrigado!!! Acho este forum demais! Outra coisa que tenho percebido é que a letra Z às vezes tem esse chiado quando está no final de uma palavra, como LUZ (às vezes escuto LOO-SH) ou FEZ (às vezes escuto FE-SH). É isso correto?  Essa é a pronúncia normal em Portugal.
> 
> 
> De volta ao chiado, pode-se chiar quando a primeira sílaba começa com ES, como em ESTAR, ESTRELA??  Em Portugal, sim. (_shtar, shtrela)_


----------



## curlyboy20

Obrigado, Alentugano. Em português do Brasil acontece o mesmo em algumas regiões?


----------



## Alentugano

[_quote_=curlyboy20;6178905]Obrigado, Alentugano. Em português do Brasil acontece o mesmo em algumas regiões?[/quote]

Em relação a palavras começadas por _*es *_ou _*ex* _penso que só acontece em Portugal, mas não tenho a certeza.


----------



## Alandria

curlyboy20 said:


> Obrigado, Alentugano. Em português do Brasil acontece o mesmo em algumas regiões?


 


			
				Alandria said:
			
		

> Sim, os nordestinos (pessoas que nascem na região nordeste) fazem isso.
> Não vou fazer referência aos cariocas (pessoas que nascem no Rio de Janeiro), porque chiam em todos os casos.
> 
> No entanto, os *nordestinos*, especificamente, tendem a chiar só quando o S antecede o t ou o d como em fe*st*a, ce*st*o, de*sd*enhar, tal como você colocou.
> 
> Quando o S antecede o d - como em "DESDENHAR" - o som que eles usam é mais próximo do som de "vi*s*ion" do inglês.
> 
> O mais comum no Brasil é não chiar nessas palavras, usamos o som do "s" normal mesmo.


 


curlyboy20 said:


> Falando do Z, algumas pessoas adicionam um som de "i" entre a vogal e o Z (Luz-->LOO-EES, Fez-->FE-EES) É isso correto também?


 
Na maioria das regiões, sim.


----------



## curlyboy20

Legal. Obrigado pelas respostas. Acho que vou optar pelo chiado.... acho muito legal e romântico!!!!


----------



## marsello

Perguntinha: falando sobre regiões que usam mais ou menos o chiado, tem zonas em que não usa-se nunca (ou quase isso)? Estou me referindo, por exemplo, a Minas Gerais, já que pelo que eu ouvi (muito pouco na verdade, porque não moro naquela zona e nem sou brasileiro) pareceu-me que não é muito usado.


Obrigado!


----------



## Alentugano

marsello said:


> Perguntinha: falando sobre regiões que usam mais ou menos o chiado, tem zonas em que não usa-se *se usa* nunca (ou quase isso)? Estou me referindo, por exemplo, a Minas Gerais, já que pelo que eu ouvi (muito pouco na verdade, porque não moro naquela zona e nem sou brasileiro) pareceu-me que não é muito usado.
> 
> 
> Obrigado!


----------



## djlaranja

marsello said:


> Perguntinha: falando sobre regiões que usam mais ou menos o chiado, tem zonas em que não *se usa* nunca (ou quase isso)? Estou me referindo, por exemplo, a Minas Gerais, já que pelo que eu ouvi (muito pouco na verdade, porque não moro naquela zona e nem sou brasileiro) pareceu-me que não é muito usado.
> 
> 
> Obrigado!


 
É provável, Marsello, que algumas regiões não usem o 's' chiado ('sh'). Daria um palpite de que em boa parte dos estados de Minas, São Paulo e Maranhão seria difícil você escutar o 's' chiado como se ouve do sotaque carioca (da cidade do Rio de Janeiro - RJ), ou de um recifense (da capital de Pernambuco).
No caso do sotaque nordestino (algumas áreas do nordeste), o chiado é mais pronunciado quando o 's' antecede o 't' ou o 'd', como já foi dito por outro forista.
Abraços,

DJL


----------



## Paul6550

Alguém já disse que o "s" entre vogais tem som de "z"? Ex. casa, asa, lesa, etc.
curlyboy,
O "z" final geralmente tem a mesma pronúncia do "s" final. Aqui no Rio de Janeiro é o chiado mesmo. Luz = luish, fez = feish, pus = puish etc. Se, porém, a palavra for seguida de outra iniciando com vogal, muda. Luz ambiente = luzambiente.


----------



## ignisvandevol

Pode haver diferenças na pronuncia, mas sabendo as variações, a maneira como o som muda depende da posição da letra na palavra. O "S" em português é uma letra que se joga com ela, no fim ou até no fim de sílabas quando elas não têm som transitório muitas vezes parece "ch"/"sh", quando é duplicado é sempre o mesmo som, o mesmo quando o som começa. Seria mais fácil tentar arranjar uma informação deste tipo num site em vez de lhe dar uma lista com todas as opções, se perceber como a regra funciona não precisa de lista nenhuma.

A pronúncia muda quando as regras mudam um pouco, há regiões de Portugal mais influenciadas a sul, outras a norte, outras por Espanha. Embora o "S" não tenha assim tantas versões.


----------



## curlyboy20

Isto me faz perguntar: Se o S se econtra ao final de uma palavra mas seguida de uma vogal, pronuncia-se como Z??

Por exemplo, em _mais ou menos._  O S em _mais_ soaria (maiz) e o S em menos soaria chiado (menosh)?


----------



## ignisvandevol

Mais é "Maeesh"
"maiz" em som é uma simplificação para se falar depressa, em termos de som seria "maiz'ó menoosh". Embora eu tento explicar que não se deve exagerar a pronunciar "sh", o problema é que pessoas que aprendem desta maneira depois parece que dizem as coisas assim: Menooshhhh...exageração na pronunciação do "S".

Se falar com calma não precisa de simplificar, e muita gente aqui nem sequer quer saber, embora haja pessoas que acham piada a isso:
"maeesh (pause) ou (pause) menoosh".

"Que horas são?"
"São trêsh'orash" normalmente soando= trê-jo-rash
Quem não quer soar mal diz= trê-zo-rash (igual ao mai-zó-menosh)
Mas não interpretem mal, as apalavras em si não têm esta pronuncia
"trêsh"+"Horash"


----------



## curlyboy20

Estou tentando não chiar muito mas às vezes acho que o chiado soa muito legal em algumas palavras ou frases.


----------



## ignisvandevol

Muitos anglo-saxónicos acham _sexy_, devo dizer que resulta


----------



## curlyboy20

Acho que os portugueses chiariam o X na palavra _sexta_. Os cariocas e nordestinos chiariam o X nessa palavra também?


----------



## Alandria

curlyboy20 said:


> Os cariocas e nordestinos chiariam o X nessa palavra também?


 
Sim.


----------



## ignisvandevol

Ouço muitos portugueses a dizerem Sexta como inglês "sex" = Sex+tuh (inglês)
Suh~eesh+tuh (inglês) é mais normal.


----------



## djlaranja

curlyboy20 said:


> Acho que os portugueses chiariam o X na palavra _sexta_. Os cariocas e nordestinos chiariam o X nessa palavra também?


 
Com certeza, sim.

Em boa parte da região nordeste do Brasil, fala-se chiado no 'x' de _sexta_, ou o 's', de _cesta_ e chia-se na pronúncia quando essas letras antecedem o 't' ou o 'd', conforme já dito.

Mas vale uma ressalva: na faixa ao norte dessa região (estados do Rio Grande do Norte, Ceará, por exemplo, nas respectivas faixas litorâneas) não há chiado na pronúncia dessas letras, não.

Infelizmente não lembro a página onde havia o mapa dos dialetos no Brasil, pra dar uma idéia melhor da localização.

Um abraço,

Denilson


----------



## curlyboy20

Legal! Obrigado pelas respostas. Aquele mapa dos dialetos do Brasil seria de muita ajuda, tentarei procurar um desses na internete. 

Uma perguntinha mais, o chiado soa engraçado para os brasileiros das outras regioes do Brasil onde nao se chia?? Às vezes escuto piadas sobre os portugueses por causa do chiado.


----------



## Vanda

curlyboy20 said:


> Uma perguntinha mais, o chiado soa engraçado para os brasileiros das outras regioes do Brasil onde nao se chia?? Às vezes escuto piadas sobre os portugueses por causa do chiado. *(As mesmas que se escutam sobre os cariocas (no que se refere a chiados)*


----------



## curlyboy20

Entendo. Quando escuto aquelas piadas, muito "ênfase" é dado ao som do chiado, o qual me faz pensar que o chiado soa engraçado para aqueles que nao chiam.


----------



## wtrmute

Um dos pilares da piada regional é exagerar barbaramente o sotaque do personagem, para estabelecer que ele é regional.  Se você ouve uma piada de carioca, a probabilidade é que o carioca vai chiar até os "s"s que não são chiados, como em "maçã". Quando é piada de mineiro, se carrega no "r" retroflexo (como "r" dos americanos).

Na prática, no Rio e em Lisboa, pelo menos, o "s" fica chiado quando depois tem um som de consoante (ou uma pausa, tanto faz). Se a consoante é surda ("p", "t", "q", "f", e "c" em Portugal) o s chiado é surdo também; se for sonora ("b", "d", "g", "v", "r", "l", "m", "n") o s chiado fica sonoro também -- ganha o som de "j". 

Uma nota sobre "sc": em Portugal, mas não no Brasil, esse dígrafo tem som chiado também. A evolução é assim: _piscina > [pish-cina] > [pishina]_. No Brasil, o "sc" nunca foi analisado como dois sons separados, então o chiado nunca apareceu: é _[pissina]_ até no Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## curlyboy20

É mesmo! Bom acho que vou optar pelo chiado na minha pronúncia.


----------



## bjoleniacz

Eu achava que no sotaque carioca, às vezes se pode pronunciar o 's' final como 'j', por exemplo na palavras 'rosas' e 'pessoas', eu achava que se pronunciavam como 'ro-zaj' e 'pessoaj'.


----------



## curlyboy20

Acho que o som é mais como "sh"....rosas (rosash), pessoas (pessoash)


----------



## ignisvandevol

é mais "sh" como o Curly disse mas como disse antes, não exagerem a chiar. Para quem está a aprender, tentem _matar_ a palavra antes de prolongar o "-sh", quando se mete a língua a riste para acabar em "-sh" o som tem que já estar a morrer. Digo isto porque ouço demasiados estrageiros a pronunciar palavras que acabem com S ou até sílabas que acabem em com S a exagerar:

Pesca = (inglês) Pesh+Kuh
se of -sh for prolongado parece que estás a dizer: "Pécheca".


----------



## djlaranja

curlyboy20 said:


> É mesmo! Bom acho que vou optar pelo chiado na minha pronúncia.


 
Curlyboy,

A melhor maneira é ir adquirindo naturalmente o sotaque. Quer dizer, quando é possível! Acho que pouca gente há que tenha consciência do próprio sotaque, antes de se pôr em contato com outros falantes que, em geral, brincam com o sotaque do _forasteiro_.

Se você se preocupar muito em adequar o sotaque, talvez resulte exagerado, sobretudo quando se trata do chiado de que fala o _post_ original.

Ignisvandevol já deu um bom conselho acerca disto. 

Abraços,

DJL


----------



## curlyboy20

Obrigado pelo conselho. Talvez você tenha razao, é melhor acostumar-se ao sotaque de um jeito natural.


----------



## gstsrg

wtrmute said:


> Um dos pilares da piada regional é exagerar barbaramente o sotaque do personagem, para estabelecer que ele é regional. Se você ouve uma piada de carioca, a probabilidade é que o carioca vai chiar até os "s"s que não são chiados, como em "maçã". Quando é piada de mineiro, se carrega no "r" retroflexo (como "r" dos americanos).
> 
> Na prática, no Rio e em Lisboa, pelo menos, o "s" fica chiado quando depois tem um som de consoante (ou uma pausa, tanto faz). Se a consoante é surda ("p", "t", "q", "f", e "c" em Portugal) o s chiado é surdo também; se for sonora ("b", "d", "g", "v", "r", "l", "m", "n") o s chiado fica sonoro também -- ganha o som de "j".
> 
> Uma nota sobre "sc": em Portugal, mas não no Brasil, esse dígrafo tem som chiado também. A evolução é assim: _piscina > [pish-cina] > [pishina]_. No Brasil, o "sc" nunca foi analisado como dois sons separados, então o chiado nunca apareceu: é _[pissina]_ até no Rio de Janeiro.


 
Concordo e, desde que não hajam ofensas, pode-se brincar com o sotaque do outro. 

Aqui no Ceará nós brincamos muito com cearenses que passam uma semana no Rio e voltam chiando. Tem uma piada em que a moça desceu no aeroporto daqui, vinda do Rio e dizia para o taxista: dobre à [ _ish-querda_], agora à [ _ish-querda_], de novo à [_ ish-querda_] e assim por diante. Até que o taxista perguntou: - mas o que é isso, você só manda dobrar (entrar) à esquerda. E ela: - claro, se eu mandar dobrar à direita como eu vou chiar?


----------



## MPA

curlyboy20 said:


> Legal! Obrigado pelas respostas. Aquele mapa dos dialetos do Brasil seria de muita ajuda, tentarei procurar um desses na internete.
> 
> Uma perguntinha mais, o chiado soa engraçado para os brasileiros das outras regioes do Brasil onde nao se chia?? Às vezes escuto piadas sobre os portugueses por causa do chiado.


Eu não acho engraçado, acho irritante. Odeio que fiquem chiando o tempo todo.

Nos outros países lusófonos também chiam?


----------



## nowar

Os sotaques.

O G ~"guê"

Exemplo : "gente ":

- No norte do brasil :"xente" ;

- No norte de portugal :"jiente" (influência espanhola).

O L "éle" 

exemplo pessoal

- No brasil :  pê~sô~au 

- No norte de portugal : pe~xô~ál

- No sul : pe~su~ale / 

no alentejo : pe~su~a~li

O S "ésse" :

Ante de consoante :

Exemplo : *cestas / sexta *:

- No norte: xêschtach / xeíschta

- No sul : shêxtash / shêxta

A*ntes de vogal* :

Ex.: passado :
Duplo ss lê-se como "cê" .

- No norte: xês~ch~ta~ch / xeís~ch~ta;

- No sul : shêx~ta~sh / shêx~ta;

- Assino / Assassino 

a~cii~nu / a~ca~cii~nu

Unico s antes de vogal lê-se como "zê" :

- Fase /faseada /casa / 

fázeh / fâziáda / cáza / 


Excepções / curiosidade :

- Cosido (costura) / cozido (culinária)

cuziido / cuziido


----------



## Sara Braga

Aqui no Brasil nos jornais, novelas, dublagem, nao existe "chiado", ja vi em alguns dubladores, mas são poucos, o ideal mesmo é que não exista o "chiado" no final de palavras com "s".ex: casas, computadores, Deus, Jesus.. 

O chiado ocorre somente no Rio de Janeiro, Pará, Amapá e alguns de Pernambuco chiam tbm..nos demais estados não tem chiado, e no maranhão e nordeste, o chiado acontece nas palavras em que o "s" precede um "t"(como ja foi falado antes) e antes de "d" é um chiado mais "leve"(não sei explicar). 

E em Minas Gerais , São Paulo, Goiás,Tocantins não tem chiado em nenhuma palavra, eles falam o "s" com som de "s" em todos as palavaras, exceto quando o "s" tem som de "z" ex: casa, casal, Jesus, frase. 

Já os portugueses chiam demais, todos os "s",exceto os que iniciam a palavra(saúde, sarado),tem o som de "x", acho o sotaque lindo, se você chiar com sotaque de portugues(portugal), realmente vai ser lindo, agora se chiar com sotaque de cariocaa, não vai ser tão bonito. hahahhaha. O restante do BRasil não acha muito bonito o chiado deles(carioca). 

E o "z" no final de palavra como Luz, Cruz, o som é de "s".(Brasil)


----------



## Sara Braga

wtrmute said:


> Um dos pilares da piada regional é exagerar barbaramente o sotaque do personagem, para estabelecer que ele é regional. Se você ouve uma piada de carioca, a probabilidade é que o carioca vai chiar até os "s"s que não são chiados, como em "maçã". Quando é piada de mineiro, se carrega no "r" retroflexo (como "r" dos americanos).
> 
> Na prática, no Rio e em Lisboa, pelo menos, o "s" fica chiado quando depois tem um som de consoante (ou uma pausa, tanto faz). Se a consoante é surda ("p", "t", "q", "f", e "c" em Portugal) o s chiado é surdo também; se for sonora ("b", "d", "g", "v", "r", "l", "m", "n") o s chiado fica sonoro também -- ganha o som de "j".
> 
> Uma nota sobre "sc": em Portugal, mas não no Brasil, esse dígrafo tem som chiado também. A evolução é assim: _piscina > [pish-cina] > [pishina]_. No Brasil, o "sc" nunca foi analisado como dois sons separados, então o chiado nunca apareceu: é _[pissina]_ até no Rio de Janeiro.


 
"Pishina"> aqui no brasil quem fala assim são as crianças quando estão  aprendendo a falar kkkk


----------



## Sara Braga

bjoleniacz said:


> Eu achava que no sotaque carioca, às vezes se pode pronunciar o 's' final como 'j', por exemplo na palavras 'rosas' e 'pessoas', eu achava que se pronunciavam como 'ro-zaj' e 'pessoaj'.


 

Eu já ouvi carioca falando com som de "J" no final, mas são cariocas que estão perdendo o sotaque, 
ou que não querem forçar muito o "x".

Minha pergunta talvez ninguém saiba responder, mas vamos lá hhehe,
já perguntei pra  duas professoras de português e as repostas  não foram muito convicentes.....

Bem..  o som do "s" no meio da palavra entre duas vogais tem o som de "z" né? por exemplo: Casa, jesus, Coisa..etc...
 já no meio da palavra entre uma consoante e uma vogal, tem o som de "ss",ok??   Ex: Universo, Senso, conversa, ansioso.

Por que  na palavra "TRÂNSITO" o "s" está entre uma consoante "n" e uma vogal "i", mas  está com o som de "Z"????


----------



## Denis555

Olá Sara!
Esses links tirarão a sua dúvida:

http://www.sualingua.com.br/06/06_transar.htm

http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=12849 
(Repare que aqui na resposta foi usada a ortografia portuguesa e não a brasileira.)


----------



## Sara Braga

A resposta do segundo link foi a mais plausivel, foi o que eu imaginava também. obrigada Denis


----------



## Tobokins12

Im currently a student of portuguese and my professor i believe is from Rio de Janeiro ... I have a friend from Porto Alegre, and have noticed a difference in the way they speak portuguese. -- One great difference that I am curious about is the "shh" sound my professor incorporates in phrases such as "Os meus pais" where he ends each with a "Oosh, me-oosh, paishh" pronunciation. (whereas my friend will say it with a much softer 's', like the 's' sound used in 'sun'.)

Can anyone tell me where this very fluid "shh" ending of 'S' 's is spoken geographically in Brazil and where it is not and how prevelant it is? 
Not to say one is 'right' and one 'wrong' but I'm curious to know, if I should make a change in the way I pronounce 's' depending where I am in Brazil. Which is more popular or widespread? Thanks!


----------



## Vanda

Welcome to the forums, 

We have a lot of discussions about pronunciation, including the S from Rio and from other places.
Yes, Rio pronounce their Ss the way you have described and some other NOrthern states too. 

Anyway I am merging your thread to the other about the same topic. 

And here you have  a list about discussions on pronunciation.
*Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'pronunciation' no título:*
D pronunciation
dera (pronunciation)
Difference in Pronunciation- Brazil
Marcos - name pronunciation?
Portuguese pronunciation
Pronunciation
Pronunciation in Lusophone nations
Pronunciation of -ei
Pronunciation of 'vamos'
Pronunciation of "Madeira"
Pronunciation of está
Pronunciation of lh as l in Rio de Janeiro?
pronunciation of o at the end of a word?
Pronunciation of plural forms /lh / nh
Pronunciation of the letter S
Pronunciation of unstressed o and e
pronunciation of vir
pronunciation tips
pronunciation-pedra/pedrinha
Pronunciation: boxe and hóquei
pronunciation: Deaf and Death
pronunciation: inconfidência
Received pronunciation of Brazilian Portuguese?


----------



## Istriano

Tobokins12 said:


> Im currently a student of portuguese and my professor i believe is from Rio de Janeiro ... I have a friend from Porto Alegre, and have noticed a difference in the way they speak portuguese. -- One great difference that I am curious about is the "shh" sound my professor incorporates in phrases such as "Os meus pais" where he ends each with a "Oosh, me-oosh, paishh" pronunciation. (whereas my friend will say it with a much softer 's', like the 's' sound used in 'sun'.)
> 
> Can anyone tell me where this very fluid "shh" ending of 'S' 's is spoken geographically in Brazil and where it is not and how prevelant it is?
> Not to say one is 'right' and one 'wrong' but I'm curious to know, if I should make a change in the way I pronounce 's' depending where I am in Brazil. Which is more popular or widespread? Thanks!



Only 3 cities in Brazil follow the palatalization patterns of Continental Portuguese: Rio de Janeiro (city), Manaus and Belém do Pará, with the exception of  -s s-   (for example in MEUS SAPATOS) which tend to be pronounced as MEUX XAPATOS in Portugal, but MEUSS SSAPATOS in these three cities. In Rio, the palatalization is followed with the glide _ insertion, so pronunciations like FÉIXTAIX or MÊIJMO are common, this insertion of  does not happen in Portugal.

Palatalization of [s] to sh (and [z] to zh) is a fairly recent change in Brazilian Portuguese, and it's been spotted only in some coastal areas: some people from Florianópolis have it (but only old people and it's on its way out), and some people from Santos-SP too. In the state of Rio de Janeiro, it is absent in the Sul-Fulminense Region (Paraty, Barra Mansa, Volta Redonda, Rezende), it is used in the Northern half of the Rio state, from the city of Rio up to Campos. In the coastal state of Espírito Santo, the palatalization of [s] to sh is absent: capixabas in Rio are often mocked by cariocas who says their (capixaba) s sounds like a snake sound: ssss, very sibilant and with no palatalization.

Now we go up to Northeast, in the interior of Bahia and Southern coastal areas, the same pattern of ES and MG is used: no palatalization of s', in Salvador, only S in the -sT- cluster is palatalized (in the inner parts of the word):  turistas [turixtaç],  but vespas [veçpaç], but all studies show palatalizing pronunciation is still optional, and sibilant pronunciation is considered more standard and more elegant. Soteropolitanos (people from Salvador) do object the overly chiante (S-palatalizing) pronunciation of cariocas.  As you move from Salvador upward, the interior is always not palatalizing, and coastal areas are more and more palatalizing, with Pernambuco's capital: Recife, the highest frequency of s' and z'palatalizing to sh' and zh'': around 60%. And as you move to Natal the frequency of palatalizing is going down (and the palatalization is considered normal only in the -st- internal set [fextaç], but sibilant palatalization is used by many people as a variant)]. 

Palatalization of s' and z' is not liked by most Brazilians and that's why it is discouraged on national radio and tv news (but it is acceptable in local news). That's why Fátima Bernardes is not allowed to use her carioca sh's and zh's in national tv news, but she can use them freely in local Rio newscasts. 

Sometimes, the actors and singers from Rio use a sibilant pronunciation to have better success (Paula Toller comes to mind, in many songs she uses [s] when the normal carioca pronunciation would demand [sh]).

I would say palatalization of s's, z's in Brazil is like non-rhoticity in the US, it is dialectal (NYC, Boston:  park the car [pa:k th@ ka:]). I think a foreign student should focus on a more neutral accent (Brasília)._


----------



## anaczz

Só para ressaltar que o "s" com som de "ch" é mais típico de Portugal. O "chiado" do Rio de Janeiro, por exemplo, soa mais como "j".
mesmo = meijmo
mais = maij


----------



## Guigo

Istriano, now I'm an old bear but I may tell you that when I was younger and I kept myself travelling along Brasil the 'palatization of s/z' was considered very charming by locals who could identify easily a _carioca _dude - that was a time when Rio de Janeiro (city) had an aura of marvels which apparently does not happen anymore.


----------



## MOC

Peço desculpa por estar a fazer quote a comentários antigos, mas só agora que foi "ressuscitado" o tópico me dei conta de algumas coisas.



ignisvandevol said:


> Ouço muitos portugueses a dizerem Sexta como inglês "sex" = Sex+tuh (inglês)


 

Ui. Onde? 



nowar said:


> O L "éle"
> 
> exemplo pessoal
> 
> 
> - No norte de portugal : pe~xô~ál
> 
> 
> 
> Exemplo : *cestas / sexta *:
> 
> - No norte: xêschtach / xeíschta


 
Como é que é? 



anaczz said:


> Só para ressaltar que o "s" com som de "ch" é mais típico de Portugal. O "chiado" do Rio de Janeiro, por exemplo, soa mais como "j".
> mesmo = meijmo
> mais = maij


 
Em "mesmo", o chiado também está mais próximo do "j" em Portugal. Em "mais" não é tão comum mas também se ouve.


----------

